

Show HN: Mobile SDK enables live chat support & visual assist - grantlmiller
http://www.look.io

======
wattjustin
As an overview for us more novice iOS programmers, how are you going about
sharing the screen with a user? I am going to download this and check it out,
but really curious as this looks fantastic!

~~~
Zev
You can get the onscreen graphics context and convert it to an image to send
over the network fairly easily. I'd guess that you probably won't get a full
remote desktop experience, nor would you really need one. Just an image and a
"tap here" indicator" that sends a coordinate (or rect) back and forth.

~~~
marcc
Hey, I'm the other cofounder of LookIO. Yeah, that's a pretty good summary of
how the visual assist part works. We have some plans on extending it with more
than just a "tap here" indicator, but don't plan on turning it into a full
remote desktop experience.

------
tmetzner
Pretty interesting niche they're addressing... hadn't really crossed my mind
that there'd be a big need for "in app support", but makes perfect sense that
if you're paying for an app you should get good/quick support.

------
becomevocal
Looks even better in person. Great team.

------
Aaronontheweb
If your website has Olark or any live web support, why wouldn't you want it in
your app too? Well executed.

~~~
grantlmiller
Thanks. That's what we think too... especially for apps that are transactional
based (travel, retail etc).

------
radishroar
Hey, isn't that address the Coloft space in Santa Monica? Cool to see
something come out of there!

~~~
grantlmiller
Yeah, we love coloft! We're there a lot... swing by some evening and we'll
give you the in person demo.

~~~
radishroar
Sounds good. I live nearby so I'll drop you an email with my info to meet up.

------
aaronbrethorst
sweet, but what the heck is an agent? It's not clear to me that my smaller
apps won't ever cost me money with this, because I don't know what an agent
is. ("First agent license is always free. You'll never be charged. No risk
integration.")

~~~
grantlmiller
good feedback... an agent license is simply an account that can provide
support (logged into the admin console or to ichat/any chat client)... so for
a small app, you'd be the agent & you'd provide support when you're available
(much like Olark)

~~~
epaga
Can a single agent support multiple apps? BTW, props - this looks EXTREMELY
sweet and I expect I will be integrating this into my apps.

~~~
grantlmiller
Yep, a single agent can support multiple apps.

------
pat2man
Looks amazing, any chance for some HN invite codes?

------
earbitscom
One of the best teams in LA. Congrats, guys.

------
kerben
Great job!

